# Puppy walking problems - He won't!



## DaisyDuke (Mar 18, 2008)

Hello,

My puppy Rover is 16 weeks old and I'm having real problems walking him.

He will go to the end of the road then refuses to go any further, I've tried letting him go were he wants on the lead and he will go a little way, has a good sniff around but won't be engouraged to go far from the front door.

He's fine in a garden and will have a good run around off the lead but on the l;ead seems to be a different matter. I don't want to be dragging him along as that's just pointless.

Dos anyone have any tips?


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

well its obvious that he isnt comfortable with the lead yet and so he is tolirating it for so long then decidng he wants to be off lead and just stops, the best way is to put his lead on him and just let him walk round the house with it on watching him of course incase he gets tangled, that way he dosent associtate the lead with being dragged along outside. Once he used to it he shudnt have a problem, just make sure you dont drag him as like you say its pointless and he could get sore pads.

hope this helps


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi baby steps is what you need to take little and often with no expectation of getting very far , start by walking on lead to the end of your drive make a fuss of him give him a treat and go back indoors , next time take him one or two steps further repeat the same fuss him treat him and go back indoors , do this as many times as you can each time taking it a little further but always praise him never get cross or let him associate it with being told off . Our Lab when she was about 16 weeks would go about 100 yards and sit down she did this on and off for ages but each time she got further , Dont forget you are introducing your pup to all these new things and its exciting for you to take him out but see it from his point of view its all big and noisey and scary so if he isnt too confident you need to re asure him its all good and nothing to be scared of , so be patient . Another thing to try is to just walk him round the house and the garen on his lead so he gets used to going where you want him to go but the golden rule is treat the good behaviour ignor the bad , 
Andrea


----------



## DaisyDuke (Mar 18, 2008)

Thank you for your tips guys, Rover is gradually getting better, I can get him round the block now using lots of encouragement and a pocketfull of treats!

He's very slow and into sniffingh every blade of grass and cigartette end but I think we're making progress


----------

